# Please Critique Ransom



## WesternBella (Jan 7, 2012)

Hi everyone, I was wondering if I could get some thoughts on Ransom's conformation? First time attempting to take confo pics so I hope they're not TOO bad 

Ransom is a 10 yo Chestnut/Sorrel QH 








*I realize his hooves are in need of a trim, the farrier is coming this week so no worries please :thumbsup:


----------



## CLaPorte432 (Jan 3, 2012)

Butt High
Long Back
Little bit sickle hocked, maybe slightly cowhocked too? Can't tell because of his tail.
Upright Shoulder
Toes Out in the front

His back-end looks like a completely different (and bulkier) horse then what his front-end is.

There's something about his neck in that first picture that I don't quite like...


----------



## oh vair oh (Mar 27, 2012)

Like she said, he's butt high and has a long back. I think the problem with his neck is that all the muscle is developed underneath and none on top - ewe necked, is that what it's called? He looks like a difficult horse to collect up.


----------



## WesternBella (Jan 7, 2012)

Gee, I've never noticed that until now, cLaPorte432. It looks like I photoshopped the picture. 

Oh vair oh, I've noticed his neck looks very underdeveloped on top but also that it doesn't quite suit the rest of his body. 

I have to say, he isn't quite squared up in the second & third photo. I will take some more after his trim/when his legs aren't do muddy.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

that's the risk of putting up a horse for confo critique; you'll be made to see things that your love for the horse makes you blind to.

Ransom has a nice hip with good size and angle. He is quite downhill and shoulder is uptright, but it's a good shoulder, nicely develped.

The underdevelopment of the top edge of his neck has to do with his way of moving. He may be bracing against the rein. One cannot say for sure without a video.


----------



## WyomingSissy (Apr 11, 2012)

i'm no expert on confo, but the first thing i noticed was he is a little butt high. and his back is longer than average.

no offense to anyone, but i have noticed that in almost every confo thread someone says the horse is sickle/cow hocked is it just that common, i didn't think it was, or maybe the pictures are making it look that way or the way the horse is standing?

i'm not attacking or anything! i'm just thinking if it is something like pic or horse stand, how can we improve for the confo/critique thread? i've seen the comment on many many thread, and also on every confo thread i put, and to look at my horse i don't see it. so maybe there's something going on during the pic moment?

sorry if its almost off topic. i didn't want the idea to run away before i grabbed it


----------



## Rascaholic (Oct 4, 2010)

His chest looks massively wide.... 
His head is to small for his long neck and back. He does look like the rear doesn't belong to the front LOL I do like his biggo booty though. His shoulder isn't bad. His neck, ewe necked or is it the length of it versus the size of his head that makes it look odd?
How does he ride? Do you have trouble getting him to work with impulsion?

Is he gelded?


----------



## WesternBella (Jan 7, 2012)

WyomingSissy, I agree. There are three explanations; the horse IS sickle/cow hocked, the pictures are not taken properly or the critiquer is seeing things. I ordered those from most likely to least likely 

Rascaholic, I do believe that his head/neck is a little farther to the right than the rest of his body so that may be playing with our eyes a little. I think his neck is pretty long/thin though compared to the rest of his body, ESPECIALLY his big booty. 

I would say he rides pretty nicely, not the easiest ride though. Things like collection & impulsion are things that are slowly being worked on but have not been focused on too greatly.

And yes, he is gelded.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Ripper (Apr 1, 2012)

WesternBella said:


> WyomingSissy, I agree. There are three explanations; the horse IS sickle/cow hocked, the pictures are not taken properly or the critiquer is seeing things. I ordered those from most likely to least likely
> 
> Rascaholic, I do believe that his head/neck is a little farther to the right than the rest of his body so that may be playing with our eyes a little. I think his neck is pretty long/thin though compared to the rest of his body, ESPECIALLY his big booty.
> 
> ...


I like him.

His head and neck are just fine......maybe one of his best assets.

Nice hip.

Looks like a Quarter Hoses to me.

Can you tell us his pedigree???


----------



## WesternBella (Jan 7, 2012)

I don't have his pedigree, only thing I know about him is his birth year & the obvious; chestnut QH...sorry!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Ripper (Apr 1, 2012)

WesternBella said:


> I don't have his pedigree, only thing I know about him is his birth year & the obvious; chestnut QH...sorry!
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Get him fit and he will look great!!!


----------



## WesternBella (Jan 7, 2012)

This is the 'fit' ransom, he's actually made quite the transformation from when I first got him 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## redape49 (Jul 29, 2011)

CLaPorte432 said:


> Butt High
> Long Back
> Little bit sickle hocked, maybe slightly cowhocked too? Can't tell because of his tail.
> Upright Shoulder
> ...


I don't think his back end looks bulkier than the rest. His chest is very bulky as well IMO


----------



## Ripper (Apr 1, 2012)

WesternBella said:


> This is the 'fit' ransom, he's actually made quite the transformation from when I first got him
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Keep going......get that belly pulled up....clean up his throat latch and tone his neck.

I see a show stopper under there......


----------



## WesternBella (Jan 7, 2012)

Awwww  thanks lol
Anything you suggest to tone those places or just riding?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Ripper (Apr 1, 2012)

WesternBella said:


> Awwww  thanks lol
> Anything you suggest to tone those places or just riding?
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Well...he needs a jowl strap to tone his throat.

And a sweat hood that goes back over his withers.

Sure...you could sweat him while riding.

Just when you are done, let him stand with the hood on for at least a hour.


----------



## Ripper (Apr 1, 2012)

WesternBella said:


> Awwww  thanks lol
> Anything you suggest to tone those places or just riding?
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Horse Hoods/Sweats

There are different styles in here.


----------



## WesternBella (Jan 7, 2012)

Can someone please tell me the good things they see?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## redape49 (Jul 29, 2011)

WesternBella said:


> Can someone please tell me the good things they see?
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


I like his hip and his chest


----------



## Ripper (Apr 1, 2012)

With a little imagination I can see 3 thirds.

Hip, middle, shoulder and forward.

That is the start of something I will take a second look at.

Then his neck and head......needs a little work...but, it is there.

Nice big well set eye.

Not a lot of length from the eye to to nose but, still one fault.
This is esay to fix with the right show halter.


----------

